# Looking for this sweater. Can you help.



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I found this cute summer sweater in my LYS. I love it and would like to find a pattern like it. Anyone seen anything similar. The lady who owns the LYS now said it was there when she bought the store.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

definitely crocheted


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice looking sweater. It would probably be pretty easy to replicate it. Just check your gauge and use the measurements of a pattern that fits you well and calculate how many stitches you need. Have fun crocheting.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> definitely crocheted


No, the lady in the shop looked closely at it and it is knit. It had a label on it making reference to a 2006 knitting magazine but can't find it on the Internet. 
Can't remember the magazine.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Strickliese said:


> Very nice looking sweater. It would probably be pretty easy to replicate it. Just check your gauge and use the measurements of a pattern that fits you well and calculate how many stitches you need. Have fun crocheting.


I'm not good enough to create from my head. Have enough problems with patterns. Not crocheted......knit.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-azalea
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silk-garden-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sparkling-crochet-cardi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/matinee-swing-jacket-60582a
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/essential-jacket-90447ad
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/matinee-swing-jacket-60122

these are similar.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry not seen it. Its is lovely. Id like the pattern as well.Does look like crochet tho


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> Sorry not seen it. Its is lovely. Id like the pattern as well.Does look like crochet tho


I guess it does kind of look like crochet but the owner of the store looked at it closely and pointed out the knit stitches..


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-azalea
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silk-garden-cardigan
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sparkling-crochet-cardi
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/matinee-swing-jacket-60582a
> ...


Wow, how did you find all these? Now if I could find similar ones for knit. 
Can you direct me? It's exactly what am looking for, only knit.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, the sweater in the pic is crochet, so I only looked for crochet. Well, I think it's crochet - you say the LYS owner says it knit?

At ravelry.com - here is a searach for women's cardigans/free:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&availability=free&fit=adult&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&query=cardigan

If you're willing to pay for a pattern (or from books/magazines), here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#fit=adult&query=cardigan&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&craft=knitting


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

You can tell by the ribbing on the sleeves that this sweater is knitted.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

It looks like a knit row and then two rows of seed stitch then another row of knit and so on.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

if you find the exact pattern in knit let me know ...please


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

1318 said:


> You can tell by the ribbing on the sleeves that this sweater is knitted.


Oh thanks. I was beginning to think that the shop owner did not know what she was talking about. I definitely want a knit pattern.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> if you find the exact pattern in knit let me know ...please


The Revelry sites above have cute ones but just not like the one in my photo.
If I find it ill let you know.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I found the magazine that this was supposed to come from.
It is " Tahki Stacey Charles. Spring summer 2006, but when I looked at that magazine I did not see it. Cannot find it on their web site either. Like looking for a needle in a hay stack.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a very nice stitch, whatever it is. Try looking for it here: 
<KnittingFool.com>


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

1318 said:


> You can tell by the ribbing on the sleeves that this sweater is knitted.


FYI... you can crochet ribbing too...
from what I see in the photo posted, it looks crocheted to me too.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

At my LYS they always have a reference to the patterns on display and many they have the patterns all printed and give them for free. I am sure you will find it !!


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> FYI... you can crochet ribbing too...
> from what I see in the photo posted, it looks crocheted to me too.


The ribbing on that sweater looks like knitted ribbing not crochet ribbing.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Go to yarn market.com. They have a book of Tahki Stacey Charles 2006 collection. Maybe the pattern would be in that book.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

1318 said:


> Go to yarn market.com. They have a book of Tahki Stacey Charles 2006 collection. Maybe the pattern would be in that book.


I could only find Tahki spring summer 2006 but that just may be the book I am looking for. I ordered it. Thanks for the info. I will let everyone know if it is the correct book and if it is KNIT or CROCHET.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> I could only find Tahki spring summer 2006 but that just may be the book I am looking for. I ordered it. Thanks for the info. I will let everyone know if it is the correct book and if it is KNIT or CROCHET.


Perhaps you could email Tahki...I would think they could help. Good Luck!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's crochet,can you find something like it on ravelry. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pigmini (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking at the patterning on the front, it is probably 2 or 3 rows k1 p1 rib, and 1 row of either knit or purl to give the 'bump' on the front. I thought it was crochet at first but it is definitely knitted.... I 'zoomed' in on the pic!!!


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

1318 said:


> It looks like a knit row and then two rows of seed stitch then another row of knit and so on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I probably have a lot of 2006 knitting magazines. Will keep an eye out. Not all organized well, but here someplace. I can't believe your yarn store has such a great selection, sure different from our little store here in Mich. small town.


----------



## suecanknit (Apr 12, 2011)

It is knitting starts off with a rib then 1 row of reverse stocking stitch then 2 rows of ribbing then 2 rows of stocking stitch then 2 more rows of rib but where you knit in the previous rib rows you do a purl stitch and where you did a purl stitch you do a knit stitch I hope this helps it is a very nice pattern.


----------



## 1anniemac (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it's a Cotton Classic Cardigan, design by Rosemary Drysdale....a Tahki Stacy Charles pattern. It is knitted and a free pattern I got at my LYS several years ago. If you can't find it, PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Double Seed Stitch Cardigan #10 by Rosemary Drysdale. You can find it on Ravelry.


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Florida girl - the matinee jacket pattern on the Lion Brand site also has it in a knit version (I downloaded it as I'd like to do both versions). You might want to have a look?


----------



## Pansy (Mar 16, 2011)

This looks similar. It is Plymouth Yarn Pattern #2489 Cleo

https://www.plymouthyarn.com/yarn/cleo#2489


----------



## Julie M (Nov 8, 2011)

I downloaded something very, very similar, a free pattern that seems to be the shape you want but in heavier yarn. I can no longer find it on the site, but take a look at http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/p/needlecrafts.html

If you can't find it, you could contact the designer. It's called Cap Sleeve Cardi.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

New England Lover said:


> Double Seed Stitch Cardigan #10 by Rosemary Drysdale. You can find it on Ravelry.


Here is the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-seed-stitch-cardigan-10


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope you find it. With all this help; I think you will... eventually.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

Yep, New England Lover was right! It is the KNIT cardigan by Rosemary Drysdale. I love this site, so many helpful people. You can find just about anything with their expertise!!


----------



## myrinka (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-seed-stitch-cardigan-10

this is the link, but I couldn't get the pattern, download not possible


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

myrinka said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-seed-stitch-cardigan-10
> 
> this is the link, but I couldn't get the pattern, download not possible


But it gave the name of the book where the pattern came from.

I Googled it and found the book at both YarnMarket.com and eBay. At eBay I wrote "Tahki Cotton Classic Yarns, Spring/Summer 2006" and found two sites that have it at a better price than at YarnMarket and one has free shipping!!

Good luck. Let us know if you buy it and if it's what you wanted.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

New England Lover said:


> Double Seed Stitch Cardigan #10 by Rosemary Drysdale. You can find it on Ravelry.


I looked at that pattern and it has a more open neck than my photo.
I like the closer rounded neck. I'm not advanced enough to change the neck on my own. 
Thanks.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is one very similar - I believe Julie M mentioned the site - here is the link:

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2013/05/needlecrafts-knitting-basic-cardigan.html

Hope this works,
Beverly


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Please let us know, It would be a really nice pattern to have around. So many nice things about it. Nice neck, and looks like a great weight. Wonder what cotton yarn it uses.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

New England Lover said:


> Double Seed Stitch Cardigan #10 by Rosemary Drysdale. You can find it on Ravelry.


I looked at the project on this pattern's page on Ravelry. It's interesting that many of the people who knit this cardigan say that people think it's crocheted!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like 2 rows of knit, then 2 rows of k1, p1.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

This pattern stitch looks similar, it was nice to knit.Just enough fiddling. This hood had fairly tricky construction. But I liked the dicky idea, to keep you warm. 
The mohair kind of got lost in the stitch--it's extremely fine,and the other yarn weighs is heavy, and is so warm that you could wear it in the artic I think. But it was a fun gift for a gal who is up north all winter.

http://www.shibuiknits.com/Patterns/Detail.php?Pattern=No.12


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks to me like it has a knitted 1x1 ribbing on sleeves and possibly the bottom. But the body SURE looks crocheted.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Why dont you go into the store and maybe the owner knows enough about knitting to help you re-create a pattern, and if so please let all of us know, thanks. Marly


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you looked at http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10771 
?


----------



## kathy meek (Jun 20, 2013)

I believe it's in "For the Love of Knitting" Summer 2011, p. 78. Most of that magazine is reissued in the current issue of mag. It's got a green/turquoise with just a touch of lt. orange pullover on the front. I knit it in a lovely cream and wear it a lot!!!!!


----------



## musician (Sep 25, 2011)

I really like that cardigan ... am also looking for one like that for use in Fla. when you need something light to throw over a sundress. I only do knit - no crochet. Please let me also know if you find the pattern. Thanks


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

oh I like this, would love the pattern for this.


----------



## wjwitch (Jan 15, 2013)

look in Morehouse farms free patterns - their summer jacket is similar to this pattern shape


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

If you know the name of the magazine, check your library to see if it is available thru their system.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

myrinka said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-seed-stitch-cardigan-10
> 
> this is the link, but I couldn't get the pattern, download not possible


The patter is no longer being printed.

HOWEVER, I did a search for Tahki Cotton Classic Yarns, Spring/Summer 2006 and found the booklet in both YarnMarket.com and two on eBay.


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I found this cute summer sweater in my LYS. I love it and would like to find a pattern like it. Anyone seen anything similar. The lady who owns the LYS now said it was there when she bought the store.


I think I would look for the stitch and go from there.


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I saw the same sweater in my local yarn shop. When I asked about it, the clerk told me it came from a book. I looked through the book but didn't find anything else I liked. Try looking through some of the newer knitting books/patterns to see if you can find it.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Found it, I think, on ravelry.com.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-seed-stitch-cardigan-10


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

It looks like you nailed it, Natalie!


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

It looks like a knited roman stripe lace stitch pattern. I would look on Knitting Fool's site for that stitch pattern....The stitch is a simple one. I hadn't cared for the stitch until I saw your picture. Now I am rethinking that...


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

I found the pattern on Ravelry but there is no place to click onto to download the pattern, or not even a price for the pattern if there is one.


----------



## KatieRose (Mar 26, 2013)

I just picked up For the Love of Knitting Best Summer Knits and there is a pink sweater in there that looks almost like what you saw. It is called garnet gem jacket. This issue probably just came out.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Here ya go : http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10171


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I luv it too.


----------



## mscici (Jun 16, 2013)

Florida Gal said:


> I found this cute summer sweater in my LYS. I love it and would like to find a pattern like it. Anyone seen anything similar. The lady who owns the LYS now said it was there when she bought the store.


Hi,
There are some lovely sweaters doing the rounds at the moment, many with more than just a nod to vintage style with their pointelle designs, lacy stitching and fisherman knit patterns.
This one is something special too...


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

You might look on the "Purple Kitty" or "Yarn Lovers" website as the website offers vintage patterns that can be yours for the cost of printing. If you will "message" me with your name and address, I will send you a copy of anything I have that is comparable.


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Here ya go : http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10171


That's it, Loverly!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I found the style I am looking for but not the stitch.
I like the front placket to come all the way up to the neck.
Thanks for everyone trying to find this pattern.
I'm still searching.


----------



## kathy meek (Jun 20, 2013)

This is the one I was referring to. In my copy, the sweater is a garnet/deep pink color. It's a very simple stitch. Good luck.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like this sweater also. Good luck finding the pattern and please let us know if you do.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> definitely crocheted


I am not so sure of that...just looking at the edge of the sleeve, I would say it is knitted.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

jzzyjacque said:


> That's it, Loverly!


Boy, it that is NOT it, it certainly is a very close facsimile, isn't it?

You did good! :thumbup:


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Here ya go : http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10171


Thank YOU!! I've needed a pattern just like this since I live in Florida and our restaurants are freezing cold. Guess it's because the snowbirds aren't used to our hot weather. A sweater like this one will be perfect for an evening out.

Again, thank you Grandmaknitstoo.

Denise G


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes I think this is as close as we are going to get. 
A little more open neck but maybe I can get someone to help me figure out how to adjust that. It is TSC spring/summer 2006 also. Maybe the person who knit the pattern in my LYS just adjusted the neck.

http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10171

Thanks everyone. As usual you have been a great help.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Now that I look back at my photo this is the pattern.

http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10171

Great work everyone !!!!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> Sorry not seen it. Its is lovely. Id like the pattern as well.Does look like crochet tho


Here it is.
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10171


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

musician said:


> I really like that cardigan ... am also looking for one like that for use in Fla. when you need something light to throw over a sundress. I only do knit - no crochet. Please let me also know if you find the pattern. Thanks


Here you go
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10171


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

I see there is a $5.00 U.S. charge for the pattern. I have never done this before, is it secure? Marly


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> Here it is.
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10171


Thankyou for the pattern link. This is going to be a very useful one


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I found the style I am looking for but not the stitch.
> I like the front placket to come all the way up to the neck.
> Thanks for everyone trying to find this pattern.
> I'm still searching.


This is a beauty. What pattern is it?


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60468.html

This is the closest I could find. Good luck


----------



## Bluebird Knitter (Sep 11, 2012)

It looks similar to a beautiful crochet cardigan in the Feb or March (?) 2013 edition of Let's Knit magazine that we have in the UK. The design is by a lady called Anniken Allis, I can't find a link, sorry


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd like to knit this pattern... has it been found and is it the one on ravelry that costs $5.00?? It's late and I'm confused.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice jacket. Looks like a knit lace pattern to me. Sorry, haven't seen anything like it.


----------



## mscici (Jun 16, 2013)

Florida Gal said:


> I found the style I am looking for but not the stitch.
> I like the front placket to come all the way up to the neck.
> Thanks for everyone trying to find this pattern.
> I'm still searching.


Hi, just thought that this design isn't available anywhere... where did you get that?


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> Thank YOU!! I've needed a pattern just like this since I live in Florida and our restaurants are freezing cold. Guess it's because the snowbirds aren't used to our hot weather. A sweater like this one will be perfect for an evening out.
> 
> Again, thank you Grandmaknitstoo.
> 
> Denise G


You are welcome, I may make it myself. It's lovely.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

SueJoyceTn said:


> I'd like to knit this pattern... has it been found and is it the one on ravelry that costs $5.00?? It's late and I'm confused.


SueJoyceTn - this is where you can find the pattern www.patternfish.com/patterns/10171
If you scroll back up a few there is the answer from Nelly 58. Let me know if you purchase it. Marly


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

TerryKnits said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-seed-stitch-cardigan-10


TerryKnits. Went onto the ravelry website and it is the cardigan for sure but how do you get the pattern? There is nowhere there saying free pattern or even a price. Marly


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Found it, I think! The pattern is #802738 ($5.00) from Patternworks catalog. It is knitted in cotton!
You can phone 1-800-438-5464 or go to
www.patternworks.com

Called Basketweave Jacket Pattern

Pauline


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> Found it, I think! The pattern is #802738 ($5.00) from Patternworks catalog. It is knitted in cotton!
> You can phone 1-800-438-5464 or go to
> www.patternworks.com
> 
> ...


Pauline, I went into patternworks.com and put the pattern number in the search and it said resouce cannot be found, so I then put basket weave jacket pattern, it said not available, try another search. Marly


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Marly said:


> Pauline, I went into patternworks.com and put the pattern number in the search and it said resouce cannot be found, so I then put basket weave jacket pattern, it said not available, try another search. Marly


Marly, try this link: http://www.patternworks.com/products/search/basketweave%20Jacket%20pattern.htm


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Marly, try this link: http://www.patternworks.com/products/search/basketweave%20Jacket%20pattern.htm


Works!!!! Thanks. Marly


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cardigan-azalea
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silk-garden-cardigan
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sparkling-crochet-cardi
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/matinee-swing-jacket-60582a
> ...


Thank you - Thank you - Thank you!!!!


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

There are two patterns for similar sweaters in the Autumn 2013 issue of "Creative Knitting" magazine that I received earlier this week. Please look on pages 12 and 96 as these styles could be adapted for the look you want. Please let me know if you like either one. If you would send me a private message with your name and address, I could xerox the patterns and send them to you.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

SheilaSB said:


> There are two patterns for similar sweaters in the Autumn 2013 issue of "Creative Knitting" magazine that I received earlier this week. Please look on pages 12 and 96 as these styles could be adapted for the look you want. Please let me know if you like either one. If you would send me a private message with your name and address, I could xerox the patterns and send them to you.


Thanks Sheila, I found the pattern I was looking for. It is on the Patternfish site and the name of the sweater is Sand and Sea. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Marly said:


> Pauline, I went into patternworks.com and put the pattern number in the search and it said resouce cannot be found, so I then put basket weave jacket pattern, it said not available, try another search. Marly


It was in the latest catalog! Did you call them?
Pauline


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think you have found it now. I have had computer issues and hope they got resolved.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Thanks Sheila, I found the pattern I was looking for. It is on the Patternfish site and the name of the sweater is Sand and Sea. Thanks for your help.


Glad you found it. It is a crochet or knit stitch on that sweater?


----------

